# Plow set up for a CJ



## ned5485 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

I met a guy today that lives in Rochester Minnesota and is looking for a plow set up for his CJ. I just thought I would ask here, if anyone had any ideas of place that sells used plow within maybe 150-200 mile radius.(closer the better) Or if by chance any of you were looking to upgrade. 

While I am at it, I am in So. Indiana and have a Jeep w/ plow listed on ebay right now. It is only the 1st day and I have had a few requests for just the plow. I thought that If anyone here wanted to get rid of a plow closer to that area, I could make an introduction,

Just thought I would mention it. None of it helps me, just seemed like it could help someone, maybe a few.


----------



## dfkrygier (Jan 15, 2008)

*I found a plow.*

I found a plow on ebay so this thread can be closed. Dave K


----------

